# Liverpool Military Show



## Drone_pilot (May 26, 2008)

I went to the Liverpool Military show, on the 25 may, this show takes part
on the last bank holliday in may. good dayout apart from the wind.

Some images here













White Helmets



__ Drone_pilot
__ May 26, 2008



						The Royal Sigs display team
					




ill be adding more later


----------

